# new skunk fans just signed up :)



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi there *waves* just signed up after finding this site we had no idea that there were so many skunks in the uk.

This is our baby april she is just over 18months and looking forward to her 2nd christmas. 


Just a question has anyone ever heard of any uk skunkie meetups?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

heyas 


april is lovely :flrt:

Nopes not meet ups as such but i know some people like to get to gether now an then 

where abouts are you from ?


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

We are based up in nottinghamshire. She does have 13 ferrets and 1 cat for friends. But we got her at 6 weeks and she hasnt seen another skunk since *feeling guilty*


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome your skunk is so cute.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

artype said:


> We are based up in nottinghamshire. She does have 13 ferrets and 1 cat for friends. But we got her at 6 weeks and she hasnt seen another skunk since *feeling guilty*


 
Lucy and jon are from nottingham................they have my classic skunks sister 

was jon who bred them in one stop shop in nottingham


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucky for her, if she wasnt she wouldn't get away with being so much trouble :lol2:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Lucy and jon are from nottingham................they have my classic skunks sister
> 
> was jon who bred them in one stop shop in nottingham


 

We didnt know anyone bred them in nottingham we got april all the way from bristol


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

artype said:


> Lucky for her, if she wasnt she wouldn't get away with being so much trouble :lol2:


 :lol2: know that feeling they are little :censor: arent they


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

artype said:


> We didnt know anyone bred them in nottingham we got april all the way from bristol


 
yips one stop have bred a couple of litters i have a classic from one of their litters : victory:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW skunks in nottingham how did we not hear about this :mf_dribble:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum your skunk is soooooo cute you actuallt have a lot of skunk around you nerys lives not too far from you and she has 11 just now and jon and lucy there just all hiding :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

artype said:


> WOW skunks in nottingham how did we not hear about this :mf_dribble:


 
LOL yeps there are a fair few of us on here that are owners of skunkies :lol2:

think people with the most are 

nerys has around the 11 mark...................ray an lou have around the same lol and chaise has 6 

and there are lots of owners dotted allover the uk and scotland and wales too


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeps there are a fair few of us on here that are owners of skunkies :lol2:
> 
> think people with the most are
> 
> ...


im a scottish owner up in the rainey north east but for now i have only 1 watch this space tho :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> im a scottish owner up in the rainey north east but for now i have only 1 watch this space tho :lol2:


Oooo so is ya moving then ?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

artype said:


> WOW skunks in nottingham how did we not hear about this :mf_dribble:


 How have we not heard about u?!?! ur in nottingham!! lol where abouts in notts u from??

Lucy x


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooo so is ya moving then ?


yep yay can either move in a couple of month to just outside the city or i might decide to leave completely :2thumb:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> How have we not heard about u?!?! ur in nottingham!! lol where abouts in notts u from??
> 
> Lucy x


 
We are based in blidworth between nottingham city centre and mansfield. Cant believe you have a chocolate skunkie... we only thought you could get classics in the uk :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> yep yay can either move in a couple of month to just outside the city or i might decide to leave completely :2thumb:


 
Oooooooooo nice one hun fingers crossed for ya :2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

artype said:


> We are based in blidworth between nottingham city centre and mansfield. Cant believe you have a chocolate skunkie... we only thought you could get classics in the uk :mf_dribble:


 
Nooo... we produced black and whites, chocs and albinos  mine was the only choc from the litters we had though..

oooh i no where blidworth is, im sure its not that far from us... we kinda live near long eaton??

you will have to go to the shop where my oh works! there are the parents there which are 2 female chocs, and albino daddy... and an albino baby that the owner kept from the second litter... and if im in i usually take bam...


x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Nooo... we produced black and whites, chocs and albinos  mine was the only choc from the litters we had though..
> 
> oooh i no where blidworth is, im sure its not that far from us... we kinda live near long eaton??
> 
> ...


 
i have a choc an a bino here as well as my classic :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have a choc an a bino here as well as my classic :flrt:


was guna say this... but micro pinged with my beans ready for beans on toast :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> was guna say this... but micro pinged with my beans ready for beans on toast :no1:


 
LOOOOOOOOL i just had to put hav in a cold shower he tried to hump chaos :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lololololololol why in a cold shower, to get him off or tell him off?? was he proper going for it??

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lololololololol why in a cold shower, to get him off or tell him off?? was he proper going for it??
> 
> xx


to cool him off lol 

oh yeps he had the grip of the scruff an was well an truely just outta position to hammer away thank god lol poor chaos would have been violated:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lloooooooooooooooooooooooooooll!! oh how funny, hes becoming a right randy little sh*te hehe... he'l be doin ya leg soon :whip::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lloooooooooooooooooooooooooooll!! oh how funny, hes becoming a right randy little sh*te hehe... he'l be doin ya leg soon :whip::flrt:


 
Oh so wasnt a prawn cracker he was after last nite he just wanted to hump my leg then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

me n ditta are skunky mummies havin just the one ( at the moment ) and we're in manchester. heres dom our problem child! :lol2:










welcome to the forum April and Mummy


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Lucy and jon are from nottingham................they have my classic skunks sister
> 
> was jon who bred them in one stop shop in nottingham


Im in notts too, i love skunks and will own one one day! without a doubt! Im very skunk broody


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Bahahaha emma ive just seen your post, hes definitly a lover not a fighter.


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Just found this pictures of april from last christmas


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Another skunk person here, and not a million miles away in Birmingham. I have 2 skunks, 1 classic swirl (Nizhoni) & 1 apricot (Golizhii)










A few of us down here have met up & had 5 skunks running amock :lol2:. Our next meeting could be interesting as we have all increased our skunk numbers.

Maybe one day in the near future a "skunk show" can be organised :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> A few of us down here have met up & had 5 skunks running amock :lol2:. Our next meeting could be interesting *as we have all increased our skunk numbers.*
> 
> Maybe one day in the near future a "skunk show" can be organised :2thumb:


 
apart from me  we nearly reduced ours after doms escapades the other day


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Between me and my dad we have three two classics and a choc and white.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi April and Mummy, I'm in Dronfield, NE Derbyshire and I have two skunkies, Tinkerbell is a classic and Pompom is an albino,my friend has a classic called Merlin, they are all completely different to each other in looks and personality.:2thumb: I never realised there were so many skunkie fans around till I came on here.x


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

artype said:


> Just found this pictures of april from last christmas


bit of yorkshire pud never harmed a fly


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha love the pic, id be up for a meeting definitly! i woldnt be able to bring my skunk as i dont have one, yet!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

well seeing as we live near u must come se us
xx


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> well seeing as we live near u must come se us
> xx


 
That is definite must :2thumb:



Is it me or can you usually only photograph a skunk when they are sleeping or eating well we got one of april a while back stomping and scratching... she kinda looks like she's doing some sort of pokemon pose


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

artype said:


> That is definite must :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or can you usually only photograph a skunk when they are sleeping or eating well we got one of april a while back stomping and scratching... she kinda looks like she's doing some sort of pokemon pose


 
lol for me yes they are the common 'poses' that bam does for me!

xx


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey hi more skunkie owners :2thumb: Fab. I have a classic girl Tatty who nearly didn't survive this summer after a midnight raid into my handbag. 

Thanks to these guys she doing great:no1:

Em, Tatty, Rose and the kids


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

memzy emma said:


> Hey hi more skunkie owners :2thumb: Fab. I have a classic girl Tatty who nearly didn't survive this summer after a midnight raid into my handbag.
> 
> Thanks to these guys she doing great:no1:
> 
> Em, Tatty, Rose and the kids


 
Glad to hear tattys still doing really well! You must come to the skunk meet so i can meet this gourjous lucky skunky!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Glad to hear tattys still doing really well! You must come to the skunk meet so i can meet this gourjous lucky skunky!


we will try to be their. I'd love tatty to see other skunks now that she's all better:no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oooo another skunky person in the area 

*waves*

a skunky meet will be fun, although i'll have to see if i am invited or not yet *winks*

N


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

We're not too far from Notts, with Mr Snuggles, who is probably about 18 months too - pictured here in the usual position:











I really don't think I'd like to live in a skunk free house again - although he makes more mess than the kids at times! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

MrsP said:


> We're not too far from Notts, with Mr Snuggles, who is probably about 18 months too - pictured here in the usual position:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic!!!!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

The zebra print turquoise bit is my leg.

He's lying next to it now too, but I'm in grey check pjs tonight!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

And photo taken last night:


----------

